# Teaching Dog to Poop



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Any ideas on how to teach my dog that it is okay to poop in our yard? I know. Crazy, right? Oquirrh was potty trained when I lived in an apartment. He is now 19 months. We moved to a home with a great backyard about 6 months ago. Since moving to the house, Oquirrh does not like to poop in our backyard or front yard. He has actually NEVER pooped in the front yard. Just the other day, I let him out of the car, he ran to the neighbor's yard, pooped, and ran straight back to our front door. How do I encourage him to poop in our yard? I've tried rewarding him when he poops in the yard, but he seems to hold it as long as he can. We have had a couple diarrhea accidents (experimenting with his food right now) and I feel like this could be eliminated if he would just go in our yard. Any ideas?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Use a version of my wee training method.

Pick up the poo from your neighbours yard with a paper towel, pop it and pup into your back yard, as soon as he sniffs it, praise/reward immediately.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

We learned a trick. Use the word "hurry up." Every time Oquirrh urinates or defecates, say "hurry up" with a joy in your voice. Even treat so the words "Hurry up" triggers the desire.

Then first thing in the morning when you go into the yard, say "hurry up." Automatic after awhile. Hear word. Urinate or defecate. Seems to work for us when we are in a hurry.

RBD


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I know what my dogs' schedule is in that regard so if I'm getting ready to leave and they're not ready to do there thing I might have to get them revved up running crazy around the yard and then they'll have to go. If you can do something to make him need to go then reinforce with praise he might get the idea.


----------

